# One versus two embryo transfer after IVF and ICSI: a randomized study



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

hey ladies, i noticed a big debate going on in one of the threads about 1 or 2 embryos being placed back into the ladies body. i found this article:

BACKGROUND: The main reason for adverse treatment outcome in assisted reproduction is the high rate of multiple pregnancies. The only strategy to avoid dizygotic twins is to transfer one embryo at a time. METHODS: A total of 144 women, who had had at least four good quality embryos available after IVF/intracytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) and who had no more than one previous failed treatment cycle, were randomized to have either one or two embryos transferred. The treatment outcomes including those after frozen embryo transfer were compared between these groups. 

RESULTS: The clinical pregnancy rate per transfer was 32.4% in the one embryo transfer group and 47.1% in the two embryo transfer group, the difference being not significant. Eleven twin deliveries (n = 39) occurred in the two embryo transfer group and there was one pair of monozygotic twins in the one embryo transfer group. The cumulative pregnancy rate per patient after transfer of fresh and frozen embryos was 47.3% in the one embryo transfer group and 58.6% in the two embryo transfer group. 

CONCLUSIONS: Our results indicate that among women who have good quality embryos in their first IVF/ICSI, good treatment results can be achieved. They support the idea of changing embryo transfer policy towards one embryo transfer without any remarkable decrease in the success rate, while dizygotic twins can be avoided.

this study was conducted by Hannu Martikainen1,5, Aila Tiitinen4, Candido Tomás1, Juha Tapanainen1, Mauri Orava1, Leena Tuomivaara2, Sirpa Vilska3, Christel Hydén-Granskog4, Outi Hovatta3 and the Finnish ET Study Group* 

/links


----------

